# Looking for a great new poultry rub



## vetmp (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey all,

I've done some looking and found a good rub for poultry that I have used in the past but, I am still looking for more recipes and was wondering if anyone had a go to poultry rub that they would be willing to pass on. I have one with sage in it but am looking for something that maybe has a little swet and maybe a little heat to it but nothing overwhelming. Thanks!!


----------



## chiefusn (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm just starting out and haven't tried many poultry rubs cause we've been hooked on the "McCormicks Rotisserie Chicken" seasoning. I have used it on whole rotisserie chickens, drum legs in a rack, wings on the grill, breasts on the grill. It just has the right combination of flavors. Sweet with a little kick. My family loves it that every time I make some type of chicken they ask if I used the seasoning. You have to make sure that its the McCormicks though. Lawry's is not the same and doesn't have the kick. It's still good, but just not as good. We had to buy some cause we ran out of the McC's and could only find Lawry's. Luckily, we found some more McC's.













images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQXj_uYC2UNOJa9SSsh5ugvQsmGzwmiM



__ chiefusn
__ Mar 6, 2013






Chad


----------



## flash (Mar 6, 2013)

I use this a lot of times on my chicken quarters

Memphis Rub


2 tablespoons paprika (Spanish pimenton is excellent)
1 1/2 teaspoons dark brown sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon onion powder

Another version

2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder
2 tablespoons black pepper
1 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons cumin powder
2 tablespoons brown sugar
3 to 4 tablespoons paprika
2 teaspoons cayenne pepper


----------



## dward51 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have not tired them yet, but Shooter Rick's Snake Bite rub and brine have a very large following on SMF.  Everyone who uses it seems to rave about it now being their go-to for chicken.  Here is the link to both of them

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/77908/by-request-snake-bitten-chicken

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/78718/snake-bitten-chicken-brine-and-then-some


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2013)

These are my Go To and work well together...JJ

Families Favorite Brine

1/2C Kosher Salt

2T Paprika

2T Gran. Garlic

2T Gran. Onion

2T Dry Thyme

2T Black Pepper

1C Vinegar (Any)

1-11/2Gal Cold Water to cover Chix

1/2C Brown Sugar, Optional

1T Red Pepper Flake Optional

Mix well and Soak the Bird over night or up to 24 Hours.

Remove the Chix, rinse if desired and pat dry with paper towels.

Place in an open container in the refrigerator overnight or up to 24 hours for the Skin to dry.

This will give a crispier skin when Smokng or Roasting...

Bubba Chix Rub

1/2C Raw Sugar

2T Paprika (I use Smoked if I'm just Grilling)

1T Cayenne

1T Gran. Garlic

1T Gran. Onion

1tsp Black Pepper

1tsp Wht Pepper

1tsp Allspice

1tsp Bell's Poultry Seasoning (optional)

Mix well and rub on Oil or Butter coated Chicken.

Reduce Cayenne to 1teaspoon if less heat is desired.

Good Luck!


----------



## bhawkins (Mar 16, 2013)

Here is one that I really like. I was blown away by the flavor profile of this one.It comes from a Better Homes and Gardens Annual Recipes of 2009.  Must try to appreciate!!

Spiced Tomato and Mushroom Blend

1 cup dried tomatoes (not oil packed)

1 oz dried mushrooms (shiitake or morel)

1/4 cup dried minced onion

2 Tbsp. salt

1 Tbsp dried Thyme

1 Tbsp cumin seed

2 tsp crushed red pepper

1 tsp garlic powder

1 tsp cinnamon

1 tsp ground cumin

1 tsp ground cardamom ( if you do not wish to pay for the cardamom you can sub in 1/4 tsp allspice)

1/2 tsp black pepper

Combine all ingredients and run through a blender until the tomatoes are finely chopped. Refrigerate and use within a month of making.

I had a hard time finding already dried mushrooms so I dried my own in the oven. Wash and thinly slice mushrooms and spread on baking sheet in a single layer and place in 350* oven until dry and crispy.

The book even suggests using 1/4 cup of this in chili and other soups. Other suggestions are to cut chicken into strips an lay on top of green salads, chicken and rice dishes........ well most you people have very vivid imaginations when it comes to uses for such things.


----------

